# Gases Cylinders Colors Codes



## mkn (26 مارس 2010)

Dears
I need the following through any international Std.
Compressed Gases Cylinders Colors Codes
Regards


----------



## عمروصلاح (26 مارس 2010)

http://msds.chem.ox.ac.uk/cylinders.html

http://www.bcga.co.uk/publications/TIS06.pdf


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (26 مارس 2010)

أخي عمرو
مشكور على الرابط ولكن الأول لا يعمل


----------



## أبوبدر المبدع (27 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا ويعطيك العافية


----------



## agharieb (23 أبريل 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## سليم صبرة (25 أبريل 2010)

اخي عمرو 
اشكرك على الجهد ولكن الوان الاسطوانات لايعمل بها فى كل الدول 
وبعض الدول تعطى الوان اخرى للغازات 
وياحبذا لو ان الدول العربية تتبع لون اى كودة خاصه بنا لكل الغازات ويكون مرجع لنا كعرب 
مع الشكر 
مهندس سليم صبرة
مشرف الوقاية والسلامة بمحطة غزة لتوليد الكهرباء
غزة فلسطين


----------

